# Has anyone cloned this, or have something similar?



## IamVaper7of9



Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

IamVaper7of9 said:


>



Hi bud.
This is a local juice made by a member on Ecigssa.
So even if someone did manage to clone it you wont find anything here bud.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Thats really not cool, asking members if someone has cloned a local juice.... 

If you enjoy the juice, support the vendor making it instead of trying to clone it...

Reactions: Agree 14 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Slash_DJ

I would rather support the local market then the imported stuff. Tasted some imported stuff and its not bad.... With that said... I still think the local stuff has a better flavor. Support the local market or these guys won't survive and then we will only get imported stuff.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## IamVaper7of9

Whooooooooo. I'm so sorry. A friend send me the pic asking if I can make him something like this. I have never had this myself or even knew it's local. Im very sorry. I do agree to support local brands!! 
Don't flame so hard...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Caveman

If anyone has, you won't find anyone on here willing to share it. The guys here are very much anti local cloning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

I, for one, disagree with this "anti local cloning" sentiment. The two markets (commercial/DIY) are separate and distinct for the most part. The vast majority of juice makers take it as a huge compliment if someone tries to interpret/remix/clone a juice of theirs. I have seen many comments in forums by juice makers on such interpretations. Those comments I have seen are positive without exception.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian

Most of the local cloning you will do would be indirectly cloning international juice anyways (not saying its the case for this juice specifically). I taste too much of the same sh1t with every new juice brand opening in every second house on every second street... 

If you do not support local cloning, you should not support cloning of juices from across the borders/waters either. IMO, if a local juice is cloned, the maker should either feel somewhat proud that the community enjoyed it enough to put in effort and recreate it, or he/she should reconsider their mixing skills and come up with more complex/unique/layered juices that actually warrant the *400% markup. *

Think about the food industry. How many people have tried CLONING the KFC chicken recipe. I have a recipe at home thats pretty similar to KFC. See them complaining about attempted clones? No, of course not, because theyre confident that its complex enough for people to struggle to make, and gives them a butt load of publicity.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Oupa

If a juice is complex enough, it won't be easy to clone. People might come up with something similar but it will almost always be out with the flavour percentage here and there as well as missing a hidden ingredient or two. I only speak for myself when I say it is a huge compliment when someone tries to clone a recipe that they will never get 100% right

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> If a juice is complex enough, it won't be easy to clone. People might come up with something similar but it will almost always be out with the flavour percentage here and there as well as missing a hidden ingredient or two. I only speak for myself when I say it is a huge compliment when someone tries to clone a recipe that they will never get 100% right


There you go! And HRH is costing me a fortune for she will only vape your Berry Blaze, the taste and smell of which is so unique I have not even for one moment considered trying to remix it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> There you go! And HRH is costing me a fortune for she will only vape your Berry Blaze, the taste and smell of which is so unique I have not even for one moment considered trying to remix it.


Luckily mine doesn't vape but all the beauty treatments cost me more than imported juice, just to get her off my back, geeeeez I love vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

